
A Single Web Development Tool to Replace Many - triples7ven
https://scotch.io/tutorials/cloudapp-screen-recording-software-on-steroids-with-a-simple-ui?utm_source=hackernew_scotchio1&utm_content=hackernews_scotchio_article1
======
bengitscode
Amen.

